

The 10 features removed from Mountain Lion that we miss the most - nsns
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/08/the-10-features-removed-from-mountain-lion-that-we-miss-the-most/

======
c3d
I certainly did miss X11. But you can use XQuartz instead, and Apple helpfully
provides a help page to send you there. It's only painful if you had advanced
X11 setups before.

